# Anybody Want To Draw Scarlett?



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Does anybody on here want to draw my female Veiltail Betta, Scarlett? Sorry that the pictures are all blurry. She is all red. My inner camera is the only one on my tablet, and I didn't want to dig out my Nintendo 2DS to take pictures and upload to Facebook to Photobucket. So, here are three pictures of her-


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I might, but I have a busy schedule, so it would take a while, if that's cool


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

That is fine. I will also be at school Tuesday through Friday, so I can't be on much all the time.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay. By the way-California Chrome is really awesome. I'm still loving Man o' War and Secretariet though.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have her drawn up! Would you like it in colour?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

If you want to, you can color her. It doesn't matter.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Keyp


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

:yourock:She looks amazing. Thanks.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you, and you're most welcome


----------

